# su'i zan etmek



## Beyazit

Hi there,

how do you translate in English and French "su'i zan" (i.e. to interpret things unfavourably) ? preferably in one word please...

Many thanks!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hello Beyazit,

Can you provide some context? Maybe _wrench _would work?


----------



## Volcano

*to think badly, to think bad thoughts*


----------



## ukuca

I thought "su'i zan etmek" was having malignant thoughts of other people. But I understand from your definition, the meaning is more or less equivalent to "kötüye yormak" (entendre malice à quelque chose [fr]).


----------



## Beyazit

thanks! what I mean is indeed "kötüye yormak", the opposite of "hüsnü zan etmek".
Merci ukuca pour ta traduction. Mais comment traduire dans une phrase comme celle-ci: "Su'i zan eden evvelâ kendisine zarar vermektedir" ? "Celui qui entend malice se fait d'abord du tort à lui-même?" Est-ce que "être malveillant" aurait le même sens?


----------



## ukuca

Beyazit said:


> Celui qui entend malice se fait d'abord du tort à lui-même?"


Oui, exactement.

Mais celui qui entend malice ne doit pas nécessairement "être malveillant" lui-même. Ça veut dire qu'il a mauvaise humeur d'interpréter les choses comme elles n'entraîneraient rien que du mal.


----------



## Beyazit

Merci ukuca; mais dans le dictionnaire l'expression attestée est négative ("ne pas entendre malice à"). Par ailleurs, j'ai trouvé dand le thread intitulé "interpréter en mal" que la trad idéale semble être "avoir mauvais esprit".


----------



## gstek

Salut Beyazıt,

Je pense que "avoir mauvais esprit" (kötü niyetli olmak) est utilisé pour exprimer que la personne en question a de mauvaises intentions. "Sui" est un ancien mot pour mal/mauvais et "zan" signifie "supçon". L'expression "su'i zan" est l'équivalent de entendre malice à. D'ailleurs, dans la grand dictionnaire français-turc de Tahsin Saraç, "ne pas entendre malice à" est traduit par -de kötü niyet görmemek.


----------



## Beyazit

salut gstek, selon le dico atilf "avoir mauvais esprit" signifie "Être enclin à apprécier, juger les intentions ou les actes d'autrui avec malveillance (fam. _avoir l'esprit mal tourné_)." Or dans le même dico, l'expression "entendre malice à" est absente (seule la forme négative y est).


----------



## Beyazit

voir aussi ce site:http://www.languefrancaise.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=58925#p58925

où il est dit que "entendre malice à" est désuet.


----------



## gstek

Salut Beyazıt,

Malheureusement je ne pourrais pas apprécier la désuétude de cette expression mais je ne suis pas tellement satisfaite de la proposition de la dictionnaire atilf. D'après ce que je comprends; j'ai mauvais esprit quand j'ai de mauvaises intentions envers les autres, quand je veux faire du mal aux autres. Mais si quelqu'un entend malice à toute chose; il n'a pas absolument l'intention de faire du mal, il voit simplement du mal à tout. Et c'est ce que signifie l'expression "su'i zan".

Bien sûr, c'est juste mon interprétation. Si tu n'es pas encore satisfait, tu ferais bien de reposer cette question aux amis du forum purement français. 

Cordialement.


----------

